# On the Ice



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Saw some people on some big water yesterday. Where they were standing was open on Friday with geese in it. I know I am not that brave. Is a fish really worth dying over? Everybody be careful on this early ice. I think I might go this weekend but I will really be watching myself.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I noticed the same thing on the Jamestown reservoir. One day it was open water with geese, and two days later there were portable houses up. Open water was only 200 yards to the west. Most of the reservoir was still open, but this is a small bay on the south side of an Island on the reservoir. We had a guy drown last year, but I guess no lessens were learned from that. I think some of these guys are competing with who can be first on the ice.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Spent a bundle getting his body out too. :eyeroll:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> I noticed the same thing on the Jamestown reservoir. One day it was open water with geese, and two days later there were portable houses up. Open water was only 200 yards to the west. Most of the reservoir was still open, but this is a small bay on the south side of an Island on the reservoir. We had a guy drown last year, but I guess no lessens were learned from that. I think some of these guys are competing with who can be first on the ice.


I drive across the dam daily and was surprised to see those guys out there. I can't imagine that the ice is more than a couple of inches thick where they were fishing.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

This evening I drove out by Pipe to check things out on the ice. I can tell you, I didn't walk out very far. I could have jumped once and went for a swim. Much too thin for my comfort. It's fresh ice, you'd be nuts to fish it I think. BUt then I'm not much of a fishermen either.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I run my dogs by Hobart most every day and there are still open water spots. The eerie thing is that they move around. Freeze over and open up again somewhere else. Sunday's warm forecast will likely continue that. There was a guy out on Olsen's WPA by Sanborn yesterday.

Edit. Dec. 4th. I was in a bait shop today and it sounds like guys are hard at it, but not too far out on the ice yet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Should be great ice after this weekend to walk on after the temps I see forcasted.


----------



## magtech (Mar 9, 2011)

2 or 3 years ago i was trying to ice fish... in the first week of may,lol. Had to lay a 2x4 from land to get to the ice sheet. everything was iffy. Then as i fired up the auger and got it running i went through. The auger didnt go through but spun towards my face, thought it was gonna screw me, more than i did myself, then it went down the hole i made in the ice. Crawling out was rough, since the ice was soft it just shredded into icecicles as i pawed at the ice. I was only like 100 yards from shore and it was about 8-10 ft deep so i wasnt to worried.... ok i was freaking out for about a minute... then i got my bearings. When i got close to shore i stomped my feet through the ice like a whiney kid throwing a fit. I figured i was wet already what worse could happen....

I'm ready for ice fishing this year.... Got the 4 door car ready for the lake.... nothing makes me happier than driving my car on the ice, when theres hardly any snow, spinning 180's until i find a good spot to fish... out my window of course.... Be smart, dont be me.


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

Fell through up to my arm pits last year....on ice that guys had been driving four-wheelers on for weeks (it was mid January). Scared the piss outta me! Think I might just wait another couple weeks. 8)


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Where I fished near the G&F boat ramp on Hwy 20 on Monday was about 9" and N end of 6 mile bay wa about 14". Should be really good after this next 6-8 days of single digits with lows in the negs.


----------

